# Adria Stargo



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

We've got an Adria Stargo - got it May 2006 with a plan to full-time September 2007 if all our plans come to fruition.

No significant problems with it and it was the only 'van that met our list on requirements and price!

Still no idea how to make the dinette up into a bed though...........not a problem really as we use the fixed bed and it saves anyone visiting!


Liz & Paul (and the dogs)


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi, is this after the houseboat or before , the dream? :roll:


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Good question

We started off with plan for the houseboat....then got into Motorhomes!!

So........Houseboat is after we have "done" Europe

No plans for more bricks and mortar though


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

our friends daughter and son in law live on a canal boat with there baby boy now over one year old, his name is elvis!!! they love it, they are in there mid twenties, they love it, i like the idea, but you get further in a m home lol


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We had a narrowboat for 5 1/2 years. Didn't live on it - just weekends and holidays. Loved it.

Gerald


----------

